# MBTI and ASMR?



## TheGirlWithTheCurls

I was just wondering if there was a correlation between MBTI and ASMR. So what type are you, and do you experience ASMR?
For those of you who don't know what ASMR is, here's the definition:
"Autonomous Sensory Meridian Response (ASMR) is a physical sensation characterized by a pleasurable tingling that typically begins in the head and scalp, and often moves down the spine and through the limbs."
It can be triggered from things like nail tapping, scratching, writing sounds, people whispering/soft voices, certain Youtube videos, like instructional ones, adverts etc. 
If you don't understand what I'm talking about by now and think it sounds very strange, then you probably don't experience ASMR. So if you don't get ASMR please tell me your type down bellow as it won't let me post that many options, and if you do get it then just tick on the option that applies to you  Thanks!​


----------



## bromide

I doubt there's any MBTI correlation, but I experience ASMR related to whispering. The physiological response makes it incredibly awkward when someone is whispering in my ear that I wouldn't... yanno... sleep with...


----------



## Mammon

I have this mostly when people do something physically. Like, where I used to work. I did the night shift so sometimes I woud have to wait for something in the morning and see the day shift (which where all females) preparing the shop. I used to sit there and watch their hands as they were preparing stuff. Relaxes the shit out of me till the point I just want to sit there all day long lol

Youtube videos don't really work on me though, it has to really happen infront of me.


----------



## LexiFlame

So that's what it is! I always used to describe it as just enjoying the sound of friction, I never realized there was an actual name for it. This video just really gets me.






And I also have a similar response to the sound of someone licking something... I can't help but feel weird when I type that... :blushed:


----------



## wisterias

Mostly when reading really good writing. Nothing triggers it more consistently than that.


----------



## gammagon

Is it possible that some of these sounds are soothing where others are really annoying when you have this?

i.e. I love white noise of a fan, running water, the breeze in the leaves, strokes of pens and pencils ect.
but I hate constant tapping of feet and pens, chewing and smacking of lips ect.

Also, I got my hair washed once at a salon a while ago and it was absolutely orgasmic feeling, would this be considered ASMR? And I looked it up myself and it said Bob Ross's show The Joy of Painting induces this. I watched this all the time as a kid and have watched it a lot recently after rediscovering it. Now I might know why.


----------



## Spades

You need to normalize with respect to the proportion of PerC users of specific types...

ASMR is fascinating.


----------



## Biracial

I'm an intj and I experience those sensations. Sometimes when I'm super relaxed while meditating or having sex. 
Not really into asmr definitions. I just took a peek at some of the asmr videos on youtube and all of them are fetish vids.


----------



## tanstaafl28

ENTP, ADHD, ASMR...I'm looking to see if there is any corelation between the ADHD and ASMR.


----------



## Liontiger

ESFJ and I, unfortunately, do not experience ASMR. The only time I've ever felt anything like that is when I got a scalp massage at the hairdressers. I can also get tingling sensations from listening to certain types of music, usually choir vocals. I'm going to guess that it doesn't count, though.


----------



## TheGirlWithTheCurls

gammagon said:


> Is it possible that some of these sounds are soothing where others are really annoying when you have this?
> 
> i.e. I love white noise of a fan, running water, the breeze in the leaves, strokes of pens and pencils ect.
> but I hate constant tapping of feet and pens, chewing and smacking of lips ect.
> 
> Also, I got my hair washed once at a salon a while ago and it was absolutely orgasmic feeling, would this be considered ASMR? And I looked it up myself and it said Bob Ross's show The Joy of Painting induces this. I watched this all the time as a kid and have watched it a lot recently after rediscovering it. Now I might know why.


Yeah of course  There are lots of people who get ASMR from certain things, but they can't sound other things (like the ones you mentioned) that supposedly makes people feel it. 
And yes I believe some people do experience ASMR from head massages, I do too! Completely normal


----------



## TheGirlWithTheCurls

LexiFlame said:


> So that's what it is! I always used to describe it as just enjoying the sound of friction, I never realized there was an actual name for it. This video just really gets me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I also have a similar response to the sound of someone licking something... I can't help but feel weird when I type that... :blushed:


I never used to know what it was either until someone told me! I always just figured everyone got it, but apparently not :tongue:
Haha don't feel weird!! There are plenty of different things that make people get ASMR, you shouldn't feel weird at all about it


----------



## tanstaafl28

I never thought there was a name for it, but silly me, there's a name for just about everything.


----------



## Reicheru

oh, yes. it feels like a very sensual kind of shiver that travels from your scalp down your spine, echoing back upward though the soles of your feet. however, i don't just associate it with writing or noises. i can even sometimes get it from just thinking about triggers. if the trigger is strong enough, i can begin to cry (in pleasure).

:blushed:


----------



## tanstaafl28

I used to only get it when I got my hair cut and the person cutting my hair would touch the back of my head behind my ears. It would travel down my spine and affect only the leg on the same side that was touched. I cannot recall if I've felt it in other instances or not.


----------



## TheGirlWithTheCurls

Reicheru said:


> oh, yes. it feels like a very sensual kind of shiver that travels from your scalp down your spine, echoing back upward though the soles of your feet. however, i don't just associate it with writing or noises. i can even sometimes get it from just thinking about triggers. if the trigger is strong enough, i can begin to cry (in pleasure).
> 
> :blushed:


Oh, wow! I think that's called type A ASMR, which is the minority of the people who get ASMR! I think most people get type B, which is just experiencing it unconsciously, through hearing/seeing things etc, and type A is consciously, making it happen just by thinking about it. Lucky you!


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent

I have experienced it, usually when I'm tired or particularly relaxed.


----------



## Reicheru

TheGirlWithTheCurls said:


> Oh, wow! I think that's called type A ASMR, which is the minority of the people who get ASMR! I think most people get type B, which is just experiencing it unconsciously, through hearing/seeing things etc, and type A is consciously, making it happen just by thinking about it. Lucky you!


 really? wow! i do feel lucky!


----------



## Gantz

INTP, I wouldn't have known that I was missing out on anything if it wasn't for this thread.


----------



## TheGirlWithTheCurls

Gantz said:


> INTP, I wouldn't have known that I was missing out on anything if it wasn't for this thread.


Woops, sorry about that. I had to do it though, I'm too interested in it to ignore the opportunity.


----------



## TeamPB

"Do you/don't you experience ASMR, and what MBTI are you?"
"Do you/don't you"
"/"
>you can only choose "I experience it" options

I will find you. I will find you and I will punch you in the ribs. Then I will apologize because you're a girl and I really want to get laid, since I'm an incel virgin.


----------



## _Ionic

I normally used to make fun of AMSR but after watching the videos of soap cutting I got intrigued. 

The texture, color and designs of the soap are intensively stimulating. I wonder if they still use them afterwards?

I remember seeing a watermelon soap, and wanting to eat it lol.


----------



## NeonMidget

I listen to ASMR videos/sounds but I _do not experience_ ASMR:distant:


----------



## Zosio

I don't experience it, and I _hate_ it when people try to force it on you. I knew an ISTP who would essentially ear-rape me to try to get me into it. Cringiest nonsense ever.


----------



## Snowflake Minuet

INFJ and yes, though I don't imagine there's any MBTI correlation.

I also suffer from misophonia https://www.health.harvard.edu/blog/misophonia-sounds-really-make-crazy-2017042111534 , and in general have very good hearing. 

I suppose it's like being HSP--you're wonderfully extra sensitive to the good things but extra sensitive to the bad to the extent that it can become debilitating.


----------



## axmr

im a INFJ/INFP. and I experience asmr! its rarely tingles though unless its a specific loud sound and only in my right ear. I mostly just enjoy the sounds because it sounds relaxing af I'd compare it getting a back scratch, or having someone play with your hair, that sensation but just through sound.

its interesting to see that the most common personality types to experience ASMR is INFPS and INFJS! . *so this is a question for other INFP/INFJ asmr listeners* 

what type of ASMR triggers you? for me its always fast paced and more aggressive tapping/scratching videos rather than calm tapping/scratching, as well as trigger videos. I only feel completely comfortable with watching ASMR if its an ASMRtist im familiar with. For example, I only watch one youtuber and that person has to be someone I can some what relate to or just like their personailty. I currently watch GIBI and that is it. it used to be ASMRdarling and before that is was TONYBOMBONY. I can't bring myself to watch a random persons video im very picky with who's videos im gonna like. I also can not stand slow ASMR and I will never watch a cosplay or role play video, I only get triggered from the simple tapping and trigger videos also colouring or drawing videos and make up tutorial videos. rarely will I be tirggered by the visual hand or light movements.

im really interested to see if any other INFP/FJ's out there can relate to this, if so then thats crazy right!!? i


----------



## Strelnikov

ENTJ and my answer would be: nope... I actually hate ASMR stuff! I find it so pointless! People who do YouTube videos with stuff like this should be tortured. Someone should go medieval on their asses... I want to hear them whisper when they are branded with hot irons


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

Xool and badass post above, but pointless tbh


Anyway, I have listened to ASMRs and some of them are pretty funny (like the Yoda CBT), but to most, it is just a cheap exploit just to get a shocking reaction.


----------



## brightflashes

INTJ, do not experience ASMR.

Further, sucks to your assmar.


----------



## The Struggler

I don't believe I experience it, but just because I've never felt it doesn't mean I can't.


----------

